# Surrogacy



## datal (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi! we are an expat couple (no dutch) living in Amsterdam pursuing surrogacy abroad. 
I would like to get in contact with expat people in the Netherlands in the same situation to share / learn about their experience.
Thanks!


----------

